# Carte graphique pour G4 quicksilver



## havigdort2 (17 Août 2004)

Je souhaite upgrader la carte graphique de mon vieux G4 quicksilver 867 mghz.

 Quel modèle me conseillez vous ? J'avais lu quelque part qu'il ne servait à rien de mettre un modèle dernier cri car de toutes façons le processeur ne suit pas. Malheureusement,  je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur cet article...


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

une radeon 9000 suffira amplement , euh tu fait quoi de ta g-force 2 mx après ?


----------



## havigdort2 (17 Août 2004)

Y'a quelqu'un que ça intéresse ?


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2004)

j'ai un cube qui crie famine


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Mackie a raison, pour ta machine une Radeon 9000 avec 64mo sera suffisante. 
Même si l'idéal (quasiment introuvale), réside en une Radéon 9600.


----------

